# Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

Grüße 
habe ein großes Problem:
Seid einiger Zeit versuche ich an unserem Dorfteich auf Karpfen zu angeln, leider kommt es nur sehr selten zu einem Karpfenbiss, da eine andere Fischart, der Zwergwels, sich zu einer Plage entwickelt hat. Ob Mais,Made,Wurm oder Teig, sie nehmen alles. Das eigentliche Problem: ich wollte den Zwergwelsen mit Boilies aus dem Weg gehen, zum selektiven Karpfenfischen, jeden bleiben auch nach edlichen Versuchen die Bisse aus. Die Karpfen beißen scheinbar nur und am liebsten auf Mais, da die Karpfen, die ich trotz Zwergwelse fangen konnte, nur darauf bissen. Leider sind aber meistens die kleinen Welse schneller und gefräßiger. 

Welchen Köder könnte ich noch nehmen?
Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Habt ihr Tipps für mich? 
Tigernüsse?
Kartoffeln?^^

MFG Christian


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Ich würde mal Tigernüsse testen.
In Frankreich hatten wir letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem. Das einzige wo diese Biester nicht drauf gebissen haben waren eben die Tigernüsse.


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Hört sich gut an, hoffentlich nehmen die Karpfen Tigernüsse als Nahrung an. Es ist wirklich interessant das sie überhaupt nicht auf Boilies anspringen.
Ich werde mal Tigernüsse versuchen. Hast du vllt noch einen Tipp?


----------



## WallerChris (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Hey,
Probier mal gekochten Hartmais aufm Haar.
Wenn die Karpfen keine Boilies kennen kommen meistens Bisse sehr zaghaft. Eventuell bei jedem Besuch paar Kugeln füttern, wenn erlaubt.
Oder kleine 14mm Kugeln mit Maisgeschmack probieren.
Hat bei mir noch überall geklapt.

greez Chris


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Hi,
mit Hartmais am Haar angel ich immer, und sogar da beißen die Zwergwelse wie verrückt!!! Sie heben sogar das Blei der Selbsthakmontage und geben einen "run" :q
Vielleicht muss ich die Karpfen, wie du schon sagst, ganz langsam an Boilies gewöhnen und über einen wirklich laaaangen Zeitraum:q...kannst du mir da welche empfehlen?


----------



## WallerChris (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Ich verwende im Moment welche von Dragon Baits.
Wobei die selbst hergestellten Knobi von mir und nem Freund auch ein Renner sind. Im Moment lAufenthalt bei uns alle würzigen Sorten nicht so schlecht.

Greez Chris


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Ich denke auch das ich bei der Wahl meiner Bolies auch am besten welche wähle, die vom Aroma und von der Farbe her natürlich sind oder? 
Denn scheinbar sind die Karpfen in dem Teich sehr wählerisch und vorsichtig, da sollte ich sie nicht zu sehr schocken oder?


----------



## WallerChris (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Kommt drauf an. Hab auch mit Schockfarben Fake Maiskörnern in Kombination mit einem fischig, würzigen, dunklem Boilie gute Fänge erzielt. Ich würde 2 Varianten füttern. Einmal natürliche und als Gegensatz poppig gefärbte Kugeln.

Greez Chris


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Ok, hört sich gut an. 
Ich werde 20mm Boilies nehmen, denn bin ein wenig skeptisch bei Tigernüssen und kleineren, also 14mm Boilies, da die kleinen gefräßigen Welse alles, was in ihr Maul passt, als Nahrung annehmen. Was sagst du dazu?


----------



## WallerChris (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Nimm einfach am Anfang kleine Kugeln, damit sich die Karpfen etwas daran gewöhnen und werde nach paar mal füttern immer größer. Bedenke: Große Karpfen haben auch kein Problem mit 30mm Kugeln oder gar 2 20 ern. Aber jetzt im Herbst könntest auch hochprotein Kugeln wie die HN1 oder NH1, weiß jetzt nicht wie die richtig heißen. 
Greez Chris


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

mh...okay, nja ich hoffe nur das ich mit dem füttern kleinerer Köder, die die Zwergwelse auch nehmen können, nicht diese alleine füttere und die Karpfen diese einfach unbeachtet lassen. Aber vielleicht muss ich es einfach probieren. Ich denke, ich werde mit einer Mischung aus Tigernüssen, kleinen und großen Boilies, natürlich und eher unnatürlich, anfüttern und hoffe, dass meine wählerischen Karpfen wenigstens einen von diesen Köder annehmen und ich endlich die Riesen, die seid edlichen Jahren hier herumschwimmen, selektiv befischen kann...


----------



## F.Fritz (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Das Problem des Eingangsposters ist mir bekannt. An momentan 5-6 Gewässern.
Warum wird es nicht angegangen? Also vom verantwortlichem Verein her?|kopfkrat

Die Tipps habe ich aufmerksam gelesen, werd ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Eingangsposters?


----------



## WallerChris (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Das liegt an den Kosten die so Unterfangen verursacht.
Bei Teichen mit Frischwasserspeisung kann man es leichter und schneller durchführt als in einer zb Schottergrube. Hier kann man nur an die Angler appellieren damit Sie diese Plage ausmerzen. .

Greez Chris


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Das Problem ist bei uns, dass die Population so groß geworden ist, dass meiner Meinung nach ein Abfischen  bzw. der Versuch, den Bestand drastisch zu minimieren, nicht Möglich ist. Wenn ich selektiv auf diese Fische angel, fange ich innerhalb von 4 Stunden 30 Fische. Sie beißen immer und überall und ausgesprochen aggressiv.


----------



## F.Fritz (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*



Chris1996281 schrieb:


> Eingangsposters?



Ja, das bist du.

Von WallerChris:
> Das liegt an den Kosten die so Unterfangen verursacht.
> Bei Teichen mit Frischwasserspeisung kann man es leichter und
> schneller  durchführt als in einer zb Schottergrube. Hier kann man nur 
> an die  Angler appellieren damit Sie diese Plage ausmerzen. 

Ja, wenn man nicht ablassen kann, ist es fast unmöglich.
Ablassen usw. kostet auch.

Jedoch begreife ich nicht, dass man es nicht einfach versucht, es einzudämmen. Ein Gewässer kenne ich, da sind sie nicht so ein Problem. Dort sind die Zwergwelse auch grösser, was die Verwertbarkeit erhöht und den Bestand noch mal zusätzlich reduziert dadurch.

Preisangeln wär so ein Thema.
Viele Hände schaffen dem Problem schnell ein Ende...


----------



## Chris1996281 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

alles klar^^

Ich denke bei uns ist es das Problem, dass viele es als Zeitverschwendung ansehen würden, sich zusammen mit den Kollegen einen Tag an den Teich zu setzten und Zwergwelse zu angeln. Denn leider muss ich sagen, dass der großteil der Mitglieder unseres Vereins, dieses Problem, total egal ist. Sie wollen sich nur am Sonntag hinsetzen und zu 5 Bier ein paar Plötzen und Zwergwelse fangen. Sie erkennen nich das Potenzial unserer Teiche, Leider!!!


----------



## KoaxKalli (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

wir haben hier bei uns ein ähnliches Problem. Bei uns sind die Zwergis so stark verbutet das die Durchschnittsgröße bei 8-10cm liegt. Weil wir die Zwergwelse eindämmen wollen, gibt es bei uns im Frühjahr den Welspokal, wo der Angler mit den meisten Zwergwelsen nominiert wird. 
Zum Boilie kann ich sagen, dass auch die Stelle viel ausmacht. Ich habe auf einem ca. 15-20qm großen Kiesfeld geangelt. Als Köder hatte ich einen Green Apple Pop Up und auf der anderen Rute einen 16mm Salamiboilie mit weißem Fakecorn.  Ca. 10m rechts vom meiner Salamirute lag eine Rute eines Kollegen mit selber Bestuückung und selben Vorfach. Er angelte aber im Schlamm. Sein Boilie war nach 1,5-2h runtergelutscht und meiner brachte nach 14h unberührtem Liegen einen Fisch. Der Boilie sah von der Form her aus, wie am Vortag. Es liegt also nahe, dass die Zwergwelse einen bevorzugten Grund/Boden haben, wo sie auf Nahrungssuche gehen. Vielleicht kann dir das ja auch weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Chris1996281 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

das ist wirklich interessant danke Pascal


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Problem: ZWERGWELS !!! HILFE*

Das Problem hatten wir am See auch, doch konnten wir das umgehen, indem wir nur Boilies absolut ohne fleischzusatz wählten, auch ohne Fisch oder Blut oder sowas, einfach nur Pflanzliche Bolies, dann ging's besser, seitdem habe ich, sage und schreibe, nur einen Zwergwals in einer Woche angelei gefangen, sonst nur Karpfen. Ebenso ist es gut, besonders große boilie zu benutzen (so 30 mm) der Karpfen hat ja damit kein Problem wenn er größer ist, der Zwergwals schon...


Soweit...


----------

